
Review of Hooked – How to Build Habit-Forming Products - herrkra
https://jochemgerritsen.com/2020/06/book-review-hooked/
======
amlg00
You explained everything so well I feel like I don't even need to read the
book!

------
ana_mlugo99
This is such a well written review!

